

I launched my first interactive iBook today.  Here's what I learned. - nixterrimus
http://blog.dcxn.com/2012/02/01/lessons-learned-publishing-our-first-ibook/

======
nixterrimus
I'm happy to answer questions. I'm interested in how sales will be, especially
relative to the kindle. But, it'll be a few months before I know.

